# Alum crappie



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

It has been a good week for crappie. Water temp 78-83. Depth 8-13. Fishing just off flats, both joshy whites with road runner 1/8 steelhauler specials. Trolling cranks that dive to 8ft. 1.5-1.9. Most fish were 11 inches or better. 

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That sounds great Mike, really wish I had some time to come up and enjoy some of this also.

Looks like Sept before I get any time to play. Don't catch them all, save me couple.

Did you happen to notice the water temp?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Water 78-83. 

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CrappieTracker (May 5, 2014)

Which pool has been ur focus? When you say just off the flats what does this mean? I am a newbie with a boat this summer and my focus is crappie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

The one that has no crappies left because he took them all already. By flats i think Ying6 is saying areas of the lake that are similar in depth for awhile before tapering or dropping off into deeper water. Which can be found many places in Alum all areas of lake from north to middle to south. Great job Mike keep on getting those big blacks out of the way for the tourney.Whats a white Joshy and a Steelhauler special? Hmmmm lol where you get them Joshy's from?


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally a report after Ying has once again caught them all. Great report may have to get the old boat out.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Any numbers?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice report Ying! 

The seahag and I will be out brite and early tomorrow!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Ying - Way to find them - Sure wish I had a time to get on the lake - My son just finished up with Rec Ball and decided he wanted to play travel ball next year. For the last 3 weekends we have been trying out for different teams. He was just recently asked to play for the Lancaster Surge U9 team. I am glad he made a team but my fishing may suffer from it.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Good to hear snyd. Do yourself a favor take a rod, couple buzzbaits and some wacky worms when you travel.
Numbers? Kept 19, 11,6 different days. All 11 inches or better. 
Troy is right about flats and they are in every pool along certain shore lines. 

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hit another spot today. 6 Eyes , 1 crappie. Speed 2.2-2.5. Same idea. Just faster 

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

For what it's worth, I hit Hoover yesterday evening an crushed the crappie from 6:30-8pm almost exactly how you described...I trolled silver/black sr5s at about 2mph in 15 FOW. With the line on the rods I was using, braid with a 2lb mono diameter, they dove about 10-12'. I had to just use one rod. I had two out and was losing fish on the 2nd rod while reeling in the first one that hit. Right before the sun went down the eyes turned on. Same bait, same speed just moved into 8-10 FOW. They'd hit almost as soon as the sr5 started dragging bottom. I kind of regret not going back out tonight but I'll be out tomorrow evening for sure.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice work dialing em in! Personal goal is to leave the boat in the garage for August so been focusing on the rivers. Looking forward to getting on some September slabs.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I like doing the same thing at hoover. Great flats on east side.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

ying6 said:


> I like doing the same thing at hoover. Great flats on east side.


That's were I got into them. It was silly how fast the action was. Also picked up a couple small channel cats hanging out under the bait I marked. On the saugeye topic, I've caught a bunch in the 13-14" range that have a weird kink I their back, some being worse than others...some have a hump back and some are almost being an "s" shape. It doesn't really seem to impact them much, they've all been otherwise heathy looking. Obviously there was something going on with that year class as I haven't seen it in any other size eye. It still won't let me post pics from my phone so I'll try to post a pic of one from my computer later. Jus wondering if anyone else has encountered this.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Only in sparatic fish. But in 3 lakes now.i always assumed injury from a bird or something. Ive mostly seen it on 12-15" fish but stratos93 hit one a few weeks ago pushing 20" said the ribcage went almost the length of the tail..


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Early this year when we were getting big numbers from Hoover we saw a bunch like that. All about that size . Far too many in my opinion to have injuries from birds.
I can't download any pictures. Not sure the issue.

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Only in sparatic fish. But in 3 lakes now.i always assumed injury from a bird or something. Ive mostly seen it on 12-15" fish but stratos93 hit one a few weeks ago pushing 20" said the ribcage went almost the length of the tail..


this guy was weird, he was bulkier than the other fish from that day and you can see by the tail he was a few inches short of what he wouldve been at full length. when I filleted it I couldnt believe the ribcage extended all the way back to that area, heck the fish couldve been 25 instead of 20.5 hard to say


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I believe that's it's probably a product of the cross breeding. Genetics and all, especially if they seem to be in the same year class and size. IMO


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> For what it's worth, I hit Hoover yesterday evening an crushed the crappie from 6:30-8pm almost exactly how you described...I trolled silver/black sr5s at about 2mph in 15 FOW. With the line on the rods I was using, braid with a 2lb mono diameter, they dove about 10-12'. I had to just use one rod. I had two out and was losing fish on the 2nd rod while reeling in the first one that hit. Right before the sun went down the eyes turned on. Same bait, same speed just moved into 8-10 FOW. They'd hit almost as soon as the sr5 started dragging bottom. I kind of regret not going back out tonight but I'll be out tomorrow evening for sure.


But But... Crappie "Feed up!" What??!?!?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> But But... Crappie "Feed up!" What??!?!?


The schools of fish I marked occupied most of the water column so I was probably pulling the crank right between the middle and bottom 1/3rd of the school most of the time. I'd come across some bait balls and then right behind and under them the screen would be solid with marks. I should have taken a picture of the fish finder screen. It was nuts. I can't recall ever seeing them that thick in one small area.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Stratos - nice fish 

Ying - thanks for the report -Next weekend will be my first free weekend in several weeks. I can't wait to get the boat back on the water.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great fish and nice reporting by all.


----------



## longrod (Jun 2, 2014)

Crappie bite is still hot! Pulled cranks at Alum this morning for a couple hours in 12-15 fow. Most fish were suspended at 10 ft. Ended up with 18 fish 9"+ with the biggest at 13".










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CrappieTracker (May 5, 2014)

What cranks were you pulling? I pulled bandits Saturday and had 1 crappie and 1 eye... 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Ying, I saw the picture of your crappies. Those black crappies are beauties. Looked like Frisbees with fins.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

CrappieTracker said:


> What cranks were you pulling? I pulled bandits Saturday and had 1 crappie and 1 eye...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Flickers in 5 and 6 work well as do sr5's.. if you find them deeper just bump up to #7's.... natural colors work well like blue/chrome,blck/chrome


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Got up early Sat. and launched around 7am and found crappie in our first few stops. Water temps were 73 degrees and got as high as 78. We got all of our 30+ fish in 10-18' on minnows/slipfloats but switched to 1.5" sparkle tubes and kept on hitting them. Most crappie were 8-10", also pulled 2 saugeye around 17"-18" and a few small largemouth. Ran into some real idiots while out there. We pulled into a cove that was receiving heavy wind and these dudes were parked on the tree i wanted to fish. They were trying to anchor a skiboat with a single red brick tied around a rope right in the best part of the tree. Never did see them drop there lines.  We tried working big run with a spreader/crank combo and only picked up a few before the exodus of partiers took over. I released our fish at the ramp after seeing how long it was going to take to get out of there @4pm.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh yo bad those are gone before tourney.lol keep getting them buddy

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Dang, Nice fish Mike!! I knew we shoulda have searched for you as a starting point 

Save some of those pigs for the tourney!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

That's a old picture.lol at least 4 or 5 days. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes those R from Thursday. Got 19 Tuesday. 11 Thursday and 6 Friday. Hit 6 eyes Saturday all different locations 

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Stratos, looks to me like that one fish was more in need of a chiropractor then a Flay knife


----------



## snory (Jan 22, 2009)

Ying are you fishing out of a Sea Nymph boat?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

No. Either a Targa or a Lund . Probably someone else doing the same thing but better.

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Alum for the first time in several years the past two evenings and whacked them pretty good. Had a few with the lips ripped off so I assumed Slim had been fishing that spot recently &#128516;. Glad to see the size and numbers improvement since I hung it up a few years ago, can't wait to see what the fall brings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

sowbelly101 said:


> Fished Alum for the first time in several years the past two evenings and whacked them pretty good. Had a few with the lips ripped off so I assumed Slim had been fishing that spot recently &#128516;. Glad to see the size and numbers improvement since I hung it up a few years ago, can't wait to see what the fall brings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Welcome back!


----------



## Rex Glasgow (Jul 18, 2012)

my guess is they were injured during the stocking process. Young fish are very fragile. rough handling can cause injuries like this.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Probably Ying Sowbelly he has been after them hard lately did hit one of our go to spots briefly to see if the big blacks were there 3 slabs real quick biggest 13 1/4" then left them alone not going to sore lip them all before tourney next month. Lol lund is doing you well it sounds like. Wont have to wait for fall it is already here.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I fished last night for eyes. Got 6 total. Four were legal but nothing exciting. Troy was in a big boy boat showing me how to get it done. I thought he was on a pleasure cruise.

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ying that's my new nobody would notice me boat. Lol ski boat gone wild. My customer put some effort into making that boat fish worthy as well loves it on erie for trolling.. i did not know what to do with that walk platform on back it was nice.lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Got to spend the day with a buddy crappie fishing Mikes lake yesterday. Started out very slow at first but with a couple of moves things picked up. Trying out a new bait and running a few test with proven baits. Day ended with very good results with a "couple" of real slabs.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I am pretty sure I saw you while I was on Mikes lake as well only spider boat I saw all afternoon. Lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Heading put in the morning. Darcy are you still spider rigging? Let me know i want to try something with that.

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hey Slowtroller were you on alum yesterday? If so, i may have passed you. I passed a boat spider rigging up by the 36/37 bridge probably around noon. I was in a red/silver bass tracker with two kids in the boat with me.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Snyd said:


> Hey Slowtroller were you on alum yesterday? If so, i may have passed you. I passed a boat spider rigging up by the 36/37 bridge probably around noon. I was in a red/silver bass tracker with two kids in the boat with me.


Was it a Lund ?

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

More than enough to keep anyone busy. We only kept 8 fish but had a two man limit several times over, with many very nice fish. Only three white crappie all day long. I did not see you Synd, but there were several boats spider rigging. We were not in our boats we were testing in a friends boat, a very nice crappie pro boat. A sweet ride indeed for smaller waters.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Ying not a 100% sure but I think it was a Lund. Looked to be a couple older guys.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Busted.... slowtroller

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Bet your wrong Mike was some bigger fancy I think grey boat . Right Darcy?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Dismal evening on the lake but the crappie made up for it in the am hrs, even made it hard to leave. Ben and I rounded up a good 25 or so by nights end and I kept a few for dinner. Find the bait find the crappie, they were hitting swims twisters and vibes


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

No we were in a Crappie Pro boat my buddy just purchased and on its maiden run. I was shocked at the size of a couple of the blacks that we caught. We fished Delaware thursday and it seemed a little slow to me. Size of the blacks at least on Friday seemed much better.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

On the lake now trolling east side of the lake close to 36/37 anyone else out?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Just got off









Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CrappieTracker (May 5, 2014)

Great job. What was the secret today? Cranks or minnows?


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Absolutely no secret. 

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah I can't really remember other than it was a pretty nice boat with two older guys spider rigging. I was fishing as well so didn't really pay a lot of attention.


----------



## CrappieTracker (May 5, 2014)

Sure no secret. Lol. What was working today??. Out this afternoon and really slow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry. I am doing same thing as i stated in original post. I promise nothing different. Except. Haha... look at location. My location has changed because of what boat ramp i used.

Sent from my ASUS PadFone X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nasty storm blew me off water before i got started. Had a good report about fish along south pool flat.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Told you Mike always check the weather first.lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

93stratosfishnski said:


> Dismal evening on the lake but the crappie made up for it in the am hrs, even made it hard to leave. Ben and I rounded up a good 25 or so by nights end and I kept a few for dinner. Find the bait find the crappie, they were hitting swims twisters and vibes


Much to a few guys dismay I might add! haha  That was fun


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Going to try again today.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ended up with 7 really nice crappie. Caught all fish very high! QUITE a bit different tonight


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Got into a few over 12 this morning. Fished a couple early hours and got off the water before the crazies got on. Nice morning. Same program.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

ying6 said:


> Got into a few over 12 this morning. Fished a couple early hours and got off the water before the crazies got on. Nice morning. Same program.



Still trollin em up? They didn't seem very interested Friday night and we pulled a few different lures right through them. Thought might have to resort to minnows this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Smallest was just shy of 12. Caught and lost several more. Just wanted a few to eat.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

ying6 said:


> Smallest was just shy of 12. Caught and lost several more. Just wanted a few to eat.



Showoff 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CrappieTracker (May 5, 2014)

Hey guys! Is spider rigging legal in ohio?


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CrappieTracker said:


> Hey guys! Is spider rigging legal in ohio?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


yes, but you are limited to 2 rods per person


----------



## CrappieTracker (May 5, 2014)

That's what I thought with the limit of poles. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

ying6

Nice looking Crappie... Have a funny feeling the "biggest" Crappie never made it to the boat along with a pretty big sized eye. That guy you had in the boat sure had a poor landing ratio. That's what rust will do to a guy that has not been on the water...


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Good looking fish Ying6.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Notice there are white crappie. Earlier this summer nothing but blacks


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

You know your killing Slowtroller with these pictures of waster tourney slabs who are now gone.lol Darcy tell him to putt them back and est Saugeyes. Lol


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

You should see the fish i threw back. I am also not fishing my go to spots.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

We have seen your fish from A spots, just wish you would share a couple spots. My buddy fished Friday AM, said he caught some nice whites as well. Should be some really nice fish caught in tourney.


----------

